# any bass



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

anyone been catching any bass


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

The bass bite is pretty much shut down right now.
I fished a tournament last week out of Tanners with 10 boats and it was won with 2 fish at 2.33lbs.
There were only 3 keeper fish caught in total !


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

It's the same poor fishing here in Maryland. Very few bass are being caught.

It's really the dog days of August. Creeks are low...making the lakes and reservoirs low. We really need cooler weather and some good steady rains rather than quick heavy rains.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

caught a five fish limit off of one tree the other night that wieghed over 9lbs
the magic bait....electricity


----------



## Chops (May 16, 2007)

My club will be fishing on Saturday out of Kennedy park.anyone have any advice other than stay home


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Until your arm falls off....lol


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

thats what i thought we dont fish the riveragain till the end of sept hoping for better cond


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Above or below Medahl?


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

above out of eagle creek


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

casjr,
I'm from Dayton and I would like to fish that part of the river. I have tried to look up something on Tanners Creek but can't find anything, and I don't see any roads getting to it. Give me some help here. What kind of ramp/docks do they have at Tanners? What roads/routes do you take to get there? Dave


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

redboat said:


> casjr,
> I'm from Dayton and I would like to fish that part of the river. I have tried to look up something on Tanners Creek but can't find anything, and I don't see any roads getting to it. Give me some help here. What kind of ramp/docks do they have at Tanners? What roads/routes do you take to get there? Dave


Quite easy!
Take I-75 South to I-275 West
I-275 to the Lawrenceburg exit.
Left onto US50 through Lawrenceburg until you go over the bridge - then start looking for the Tanner's Creek Boat Ramp Sign.

Turn left into the Tanner's creek ramp.
Well maintained - double wide!

If you don't catch any fish, you can always stop at the Argosy Casino and get skunked twice in the same day before returning home.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

Thanks BMustang, maybe I'll give that a shot this weekend. I asume the good fishing is down river. And yeah, I've been skunked several times in one day...*L*


----------

